# Please stop eating the crayons, markers, pencils etc.



## windorabug (Mar 8, 2007)

Dd is 26 months & will not stop putting everything in her mouth. This is especially frustrating with art supplies. My rule is if it goes in the mouth they go away & we will try again tomorrow or the next day. Unfortunately this has really cut down on the amount of time she can use the art supplies as the crayon/marker/pencil usually goes in her mouth within a few minutes.
Shouldn't she have grown out of this by now? Am I doing the right thing by taking them away each time?


----------



## clicksab (Oct 15, 2006)

My DD also had a problem with eating crayons and such. I just want to let you know that in her case, there is a reason behind it that you may want to look into with your DD.

My ped and dietician both agree that my DD does this when she is not getting enough nutrients. DD has many allergies and doesn't eat a very "balanced diet" but we try to feed her the best we can! But sometimes that wasn't happening as well as we'd like and in those cases she started to eat random objects (but mostly she ate crayons). So if your DD is truly _eating_ them, not just gnawing or "teething", you may want to take a look at her diet to make sure she's getting everything she needs. My DD was mostly missing calcium and B vitamins, and we now give her a daily vitamin. She now plays with crayons happily!

Hope that isn't the problem, but I just felt I should share the possibility.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

There are plenty of pen-chewing adults, so she may never outgrow it for the rest of her life. I'd say make sure to get the non-toxic kind of crayons and markers, and try to get her to put only the non-ink end of markers in her mouth if it really bothers you.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Art supplies for a 2yo? Those were most definitely "supervised activities" at that age, not things to leave around to encourage creativity.

I didn't allow free access to markers until my youngest was about 6.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree that with most 2s, art supplies need to be supervised.

When I have a really oral older toddler or preschooler here, I put out a tray of sliced carrots and celery and redirect any toy/crayon chewing to the raw veggies.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

It's pretty developmentally normal. I wouldn't make a big deal out of it. Have her remove the item from her mouth and go on with her art.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Oddly enough, mine only eats the blue crayons (given the chance, that is). She recently learned that homemade playdough is no good to eat either...


----------



## KK'sMommy (Apr 13, 2008)

My DS (21 months) has probably consumed enough crayon wax in his lifetime to poop a box of crayons!







Totally normal!


----------



## windorabug (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Art supplies for a 2yo? Those were most definitely "supervised activities" at that age, not things to leave around to encourage creativity.

I didn't allow free access to markers until my youngest was about 6.

We are always doing crafts together. for example yesterday we made a birthday card for a friend together & while I looked away for a moment she shoves the glue stick in her mouth. (non toxic & washable as are all of our "art supplies")
I am not saying I just leave them around for her to chew _or_ express her creativity.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clicksab* 
My DD also had a problem with eating crayons and such. I just want to let you know that in her case, there is a reason behind it that you may want to look into with your DD.

My ped and dietician both agree that my DD does this when she is not getting enough nutrients. DD has many allergies and doesn't eat a very "balanced diet" but we try to feed her the best we can! But sometimes that wasn't happening as well as we'd like and in those cases she started to eat random objects (but mostly she ate crayons). So if your DD is truly _eating_ them, not just gnawing or "teething", you may want to take a look at her diet to make sure she's getting everything she needs. My DD was mostly missing calcium and B vitamins, and we now give her a daily vitamin. She now plays with crayons happily!

Hope that isn't the problem, but I just felt I should share the possibility.

Thanks for this I will look into it further because she really eats them not just mouthing them. And she also likes to chew on rocks from the yard.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

I have a very oral toddler. EVERYTHING goes in this child's mouth. I don't know why, but he seems to 'learn' this way. Maybe he should have out grown it by now, maybe not. I don't take the items away, and I really dont give any attention to the behavior at this point. When he is ready, he will stop.

I would check on the vitiman possibility however.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *windorabug* 
Dd is 26 months & will not stop putting everything in her mouth. This is especially frustrating with art supplies. My rule is if it goes in the mouth they go away & we will try again tomorrow or the next day. Unfortunately this has really cut down on the amount of time she can use the art supplies as the crayon/marker/pencil usually goes in her mouth within a few minutes.
Shouldn't she have grown out of this by now? Am I doing the right thing by taking them away each time?

M&D has worse-tasting crayons than Crayola, but the fact that your child is eating markers suggests it is another issue. But... whether that is pica or not is not clear because pica sufferers usually eat more wax than, say, whatever is in those markers! Mine definitely is still oral at 27 months and occasionally eats dirt but I do not think it's pica as she eats a really well-balanced diet and gets vitamins and some basic supplements like flax. I am grateful for the Melissa and Doug crayons, but then, she never ate markers. Well. Not actively chewing, anyway.


----------

